# HIV test



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a quick query if someone can help me.  I want to get my HIV test done at my local GUM clinic.  Can I be honest and say I need it for my fertility clinic or will I need to lie and say I'm worried I've been exposed?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Silverbird - I said I was getting fertility tx but I think you can just say you want to get tested.  It might cost more to get it in writing, £10 or £20.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Diesy! Will be a lot less than the £100 at my clinic!


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

My DH gets them done there and says why! They have no problem with it at all just have to pay a £20 admin fee if you want a print out (rather than results by text message) x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some clinics will charge for printed results others don't be honest say you are thinking of starting a family. If not gp's can give you forms to get them done via the local nhs services


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Silverbird, is your GP supportive? My GP did mine for me along with the Hep B & C and CMV, and then printed them off for me. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

My GP was supportive of other bloods but said for HIV I needed to go to GUM clinic.  I guess I don't mind paying a few quid for the paperwork if I have to.


----------

